# Competitive trail/indoor trail obstacles



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Ideas
AQHA: Trail Challenge Obstacles 

How one ranch incorporates desensitization and obstacles. 
Flying M Ranch Texas Hill Country, trail obstacles help Despook your horse 

More ideas
https://www.actha.us/obstacles 

The nice thing with obstacles is you can reconfigure and repurpose a lot of them so that it never gets boring!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks! That last link was just what I was looking for! 

The "wildlife box" is the funniest


----------

